# another filter or power head



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

hey i just have a few question i have a 75 gallon tank with 4 piranhas. i have a emperor 400 right now but i am looking for more movment in the water. what do u guys suggest a emperor 280 because another 400 wont fit on the other side because of how close i put it to the wall "i wasnt thinkg lol" well anyways a emperor 280 because more filtration wont hurt or should i just get a power head. i was just thinking that if i got another filter i would get more movment and more filtration well let me know what u guys think thanks hey also i would get both if that is even better thanks for the info


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

or do u guys think that the emperor 400 is enough for filtration and i should just go with a power head thanks


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would get another filter! An emperor will get you by, but anther one will be much better.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

k thanks i was thinking that the 280 would be good for added filtration and water movment and prob wouldnt need a power head with a emperor 400 and 280


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I personally like having a powerhead in the tank, try getting the undergravle attachment that can be added onto it for better filtration results


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Yea i have a powerhead 901 and it pumps a lot of friggen water. I saw a lot more movement for my reds after i put that puppy in, but on the other hand more filtration it beneficial as well.

Croz


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

do u think it would be too much if i add the emp. 280 and the the aquaclear 802 power head to the tank setup which i already have a emp 400 and its a 75 gallon tank


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

mbraun15 said:


> do u think it would be too much if i add the emp. 280 and the the aquaclear 802 power head to the tank setup which i already have a emp 400 and its a 75 gallon tank


 well i dont know for sure, but can you over clean your tank? Dont think so ...


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i didnt mean clean it to much but i ment to much water movment because i am not sure how much the power head actually pushes


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

mbraun15 said:


> i didnt mean clean it to much but i ment to much water movment because i am not sure how much the power head actually pushes


 true, however if the filters are placed right, it its self will move water, at 500 gph or what ever your gph is on the new filter.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

oh ok thanks jsut that somone told me at a store the the emperor 400 has enough watermovment and that i should get anyhting else but i didnt think he was right tahts why but thanks for the info


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

mbraun15 said:


> oh ok thanks jsut that somone told me at a store the the emperor 400 has enough watermovment and that i should get anyhting else but i didnt think he was right tahts why but thanks for the info


 no prb.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I think that there will be enuf movement if you add the other emp.


----------

